# endlos revdep-rebuild für 2xbinutils+Abbr. emerge v. 2 Paken

## Randy Andy

Moorgeeeen.

Seit einem der letzten Updates habe ich das Problem, das mir revdep-rebuild stets folgende pakete neubauen will:

sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1

cross-i686-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-2.20.1

weil er immer wieder die gleichen gebrochen links findet, s.u.

```

* Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 38% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/binutils/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/libbfd.la (requires -liberty)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/binutils/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/libopcodes.la (requires -liberty)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/binutils/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/libbfd.la (requires -liberty)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/binutils/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/libopcodes.la (requires -liberty)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/lib64/binutils/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/libbfd.la -> cross-i686-pc-linux-gnu/binutils

 *   /usr/lib64/binutils/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/libopcodes.la -> cross-i686-pc-linux-gnu/binutils

 *   /usr/lib64/binutils/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/libbfd.la -> sys-devel/binutils

 *   /usr/lib64/binutils/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/libopcodes.la -> sys-devel/binutils

```

Also auch trotz löschen von z.B. rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr 

@preserved-rebuild sind keine vorhanden.

Ausserdem lassen sich seit dem folgende beiden pakete nicht bauen, mit folgenden Fehlermeldungen:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1

 * VirtualBox-3.1.4-OSE.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ] 

 * CPV:  x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1                                                                                       

 * REPO: gentoo                                                                                                                           

 * USE:  amd64 dri elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU                                                                         

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code                                                                                     

 * Found kernel source directory:                                                                                                         

 *     /usr/src/linux                                                                                                                     

 * Found kernel object directory:                                                                                                         

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build                                                                                                   

 * Found sources for kernel version:                                                                                                      

 *     2.6.33-gentoo                                                                                                                      

>>> Unpacking source...                                                                                                                   

 * Checking for direct rendering capabilities ...                                                                                         

>>> Unpacking VirtualBox-3.1.4-OSE.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work                            

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work                                                   

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE ...                         

 * Applying xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-2.6.33.patch ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying xf86-video-virtualbox-2.2.0-enable-opengl.patch ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying xf86-video-virtualbox-3.0.0-mesa-check.patch ...                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.                                                                                                                      

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE ...                       

Checking for environment: Determined build machine: linux.amd64, target machine: linux.amd64, OK.                                         

Checking for kBuild: found, OK.                                                                                                           

Checking for gcc: found version 4.4.3, OK.                                                                                                

Checking for as86: found version 0.16.17, OK.                                                                                             

Checking for bcc: found version 0.16.17, OK.                                                                                              

Checking for iasl: found version 20091013, OK.                                                                                            

Checking for xslt: found, OK.                                                                                                             

Checking for pthread: found, OK.                                                                                                          

Checking for libxml2: found version 2.7.6, OK.                                                                                            

Checking for libIDL: found version 0.8.13, OK.                                                                                            

Checking for ssl: found version OpenSSL 0.9.8m 25 Feb 2010, OK.

Checking for libcurl: found version 7.20.0, OK.

Checking for zlib: found version 1.2.3, OK.

Checking for libpng: found version 1.2.43, OK.

Checking for X libraries: Checking for Xcursor: found, OK.

Checking for Xmu: found, OK.

Checking for Mesa / GLU: Checking for python support: found version 2.6.4, OK.

Checking for static stc++ library: found, OK.

Checking for Linux kernel sources: found version 2.6.33, OK.

Checking for libcap library: found, OK.

Checking for compiler.h: compiler.h not found, OK.

Checking for 32-bit support: OK.

Successfully generated '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/AutoConfig.kmk' and '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/env.sh'.

Source '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/env.sh' once before you start to build VBox:

  source /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE/env.sh

  kmk

To compile the kernel modules, do:

  cd ./out/linux.amd64/release/bin/src

  make

  +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++

  Hardening is enabled which means that the VBox binaries will not run from

  the binary directory. The binaries have to be installed suid root and some

  more prerequisites have to be fulfilled which is normally done by installing

  the final package. For development, the hardening feature can be disabled

  by specifying the --disable-hardening parameter. Please never disable that

  feature for the final distribution!

  +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++

Enjoy!

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE ...

 * Preparing vboxvideo module

make -s -j5 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build all 

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd_64.h:695,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/unistd.h:5,

                 from include/linux/unistd.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp_64.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/seccomp.h:4,

                 from include/linux/seccomp.h:8,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:80,

                 from include/linux/smp_lock.h:5,

                 from include/drm/drmP.h:53,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:64:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/asm-offsets.h:1:35: error: generated/asm-offsets.h: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/vboxvideo_drm] Error 2

make: *** [vboxvideo] Error 2

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4624:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3699:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                           ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/work/VirtualBox-3.1.4_OSE'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1/temp/build.log'

```

Und das Zweite:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.30-pkg2.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * CPV:  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  acpi amd64 elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.33-gentoo

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.30-pkg2.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.30-pkg2

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.30-pkg2 ...

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying 195.30-unified-arch.patch ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.30-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                          [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.30-pkg2 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.30-pkg2 ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -s -j5 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux                 SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4206:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3143:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                           ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.30-pkg2'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30/temp/build.log'

```

Irgendwie auffällig fand ich solche Zeilen wie oben:

*   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux                 SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

Deshalb hier meine Settings:

```

gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3 *

eselect binutils list

Installed binutils for target i686-pc-linux-gnu

  [1]   2.20.1 *

Installed binutils for target x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

  [2]   2.20.1 *

```

emerge --info findet ihr hier:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/189423/

Hab ihr ne Idee was da schiefläuft, bzw wie ich das abstellen kann?

Alle anderen neuen Pakete der letzten Tage ließen sich erfolgreich bauen.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## schachti

Dazu gibt es bereits seit einiger Zeit einen bug report.

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke schachti.

Trotz meiner  vorhergehenden Suche nach bug-Reports, bin ich auf den nicht gestossen, hab wohl mal wieder nach den falschen Key-words gesucht.

Das hat mir letztlich geholfen das Problem mit revdep-rebuld zu fixen, das Problem mit den Zwei Paketen

ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-3.1.4-r1 [3.1.4] USE="dri -debug" 54,542 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30 [195.36.03] USE="acpi gtk (multilib) -custom-cflags" 40,630 kB

hab ich aber immer noch, werd ich aber wohl besser seperat behandeln müssen.

Andy.

----------

## firefly

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild     UD] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30 [195.36.03] USE="acpi gtk (multilib) -custom-cflags" 40,630 kB

 

gehört ja nicht zu diesem thread kann dir aber trotzdem ne antwort geben:

das ebuild für den nvidia-treiber 195.36.03 wurde entfernt, weil der treiber an sich von nvidia zurückgezogen wurde wegen möglichen Problemen mit der Lüfter Regelung, welche in den neusten windows treiber haben aufgetreten ist.

siehe auch: 

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=14

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja firefly,

das weiss ich schon, aber das erklärt mir nicht warum ich  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30 nicht mehr compilieren kann.

Vermutlich, wenn ich mich rechtn erinnere, weil der noch nicht mit kernel 2.6.33 zusammen kann, deshalb hatte ich ja vermutlich seinerzeit den 195.36.03 installiert, richtig?

----------

## firefly

es gibt seit 2 wochen ein ebuild der version nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1 welches einen patch enthält/anwendet, welche den nvidia-treiber kompatible zu 2.6.33 macht.

----------

